

This Is What It Looks Like When a Lithium Ion Battery Explodes - Errorcod3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/watch-a-lithium-ion-battery-explode-from-the-inside

======
theophrastus
"To trigger the failure, the researchers aimed a concentrated heat gun at over
200 degrees Celsius on the rotating batteries." ..so it was exploded via
external conditions not apparently related to a failure during their normal
function? and/or how is this distinct from what would happen to any encased
heated object? I've no doubt that this is discussed somewhere in this
expensive study, and i somehow missed it?

